# Topical Yohimbe POWDER for fat loss



## montecristo412 (Jun 6, 2001)

Courtesy of Macrophage69alpha from EF

Yohimbine HCl POWDER 

1. apply after hot shower 

2. use a body scrub to get rid of dead skin- This should be done 1-2 times a week 

3. use one or more carriers- depending on the site of application and sex- if you are older you will need less penetration as well 

4. Good carriers 

a. organic carriers like aloe vera which improve uptake and hydrate skin 

b. menthol either diluted or in a cream base like aspercreme (which may itself have some localized effects- aspirin has been shown to inhibit oxidative phosphoralation) salycilic acid (aspirin is also a penetration enhancer) 

c. Capsicum- contained in several cream products( the more capiscum the better)- will increase absorption, may have some localized effect on fat burning. 

e. Pluronic gel- aka phlogel- should only be used in areas with poor blood flow- as it will dramatically increase uptake. DMSO can be used, but should only be used in areas with very low vascularity- otherwise you might as well just take it orally. 

tabs are for oral use 
if you want topical use the powder- its cheaper anyway

f. alcohol- that right plain alcohol- which is what most of the topical prohormones use (it is gelled alcohol) 


g. isopropyl myristate- a widely available, cheap, cosmetic ingredeint ... http://www.reneal.com/supplies/diluents.htm 

...add this to alcohol and you the same formula used in ANDRO-GEL- by Unimed Pharmaceutical- 


The best thing to do is to try these different carriers to find the ones that are right for you- the easiest to get are aspercreme and aloe and perhaps swab the area with alcohol just prior- for most people this is sufficient to get good results. if you have large pockets of fat with little blood flow- ie these areas are always cold- then using stronger penetration enhancers is advisable. Women, because they have thinner skin, will probably need to use less penetration enhancers. 

the effects are VERY noticable. 

HOWEVER- and this is a very important point. 

Yohimbine will be MOST effective in WOMEN and Men with FEMALE body fat storage patterns. 

If you have fatty thighs, if you have a fatty chest, fatty triceps- with love handles it varies though with "soft fat" (estrogenic) love handles it is very effective. 


Yohimbine works by binding to and inactivating the A2 receptor- this allows for fatty acids to be released. Ephedrine will do little to burn fat in areas with high A2, it will in fact inhibit the burning of fat in these areas by upregulating the A2 because of increased NE levels. 

WHY does it work better for women? because estrogen increases the number of A2 receptors as well as binding to them and activating them. 


Males who have done heavy aromatizing cycles, have high estrogen levels, "soft" female fat , or Female fat patterns will benefit from the use of yohimbine. It will help with "stubborn" fat which is typically stubborn because of high a2 concentrations. 

tabs are effective, but you will not get the same results as topical. Because with oral intake you cannot achieve the same concentration of yohimbine nor the extended release that are possible with topical use. Mostly because with oral uptake it enters the blood stream relatively quickly, high blood levels of yohimbine are too stressful for most people from a cns standpoint- take too many tabs orally and you feel down right miserable, nauseous, tired and this while your hairs stand on end and your heart pounds and your head aches. I exaggerate slightly, though to achieve topical concentrations with oral use this would be the result.


----------

